# Window Rubber



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi 
Caught a little of the sun last week on a trip but noticed my windows really sticking to the rubber seal. Perhaps it was the sun but anyone know what I can safely treat the rubber with?
Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A light dusting of talcum powder ( on the window seals...) does the trick for us.

G


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

thatford seal lubracant works well or a touch of olive oil.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What ever you do don't put white spirit anywhere near it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Over the years \I have tried silicone spray, silicone grease, vaseline and all the other concocktions my laboratory can suply.

I even tried cling film between the window and the rubbers. Too fidly.

I got in touch with autotrail and they could only sugest what i had tried.
There have been several discussions on this topic over the years.




Dave p


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

French chalk from a bicycle puncture repair kit.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

French chalk - as supplied in puncture repair outfits for bicycles -
i.e. proper talc /soapstone, as opposed the stuff used for other purposes by bicyclists*, which contain perfume, and possibly bicarb and/or corn starch which will make things worse if it gets damp.

* I bet there's lots being used in the Portsmouth area tonight . . .


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Come on Roger your just going to have to be quicker than that. 
Or are you copying again?
Just like the old days at school eh?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.einszett.co.uk/Gummi-Pflege.php

I found the above when I did a search for " how to condition rubber window seals"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Whilst not wanting to hi-jack this thread I have a small problem of a similar nature in that, :-
I have noticed that when driving in the rain the van I have recently purchased, a V reg Hymer 584, a black substance is blown/washed from the bottom edge of the windscreen seal and is staining the bodywork of the van.
I am wondering if the van has had a windscreen replacement sometime in the past or if the original sealant is degrading and causing the problem. Today I gave the area a coating of silicon spray in an attempt to seal/cure the problem.
Has anyone on the forum had a similar problem or any idea of what is the cause.
Thanks for any help offered and my apologies for butting in here  

Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bump, thanks :roll:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> Come on Roger your just going to have to be quicker than that.
> Or are you copying again?
> Just like the old days at school eh?


No, Sir, honest, Sir, it was an accident, don't cane me sir, please.

Naaah, Bill, I'm just a slow two-finger typist mate - still, great minds think alike . . . (no need to complete the saying, thanks). :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Tucano said:


> Whilst not wanting to hi-jack this thread I have a small problem of a similar nature in that, :-
> I have noticed that when driving in the rain the van I have recently purchased, a V reg Hymer 584, a black substance is blown/washed from the bottom edge of the windscreen seal and is staining the bodywork of the van.
> I am wondering if the van has had a windscreen replacement sometime in the past or if the original sealant is degrading and causing the problem. Today I gave the area a coating of silicon spray in an attempt to seal/cure the problem.
> Has anyone on the forum had a similar problem or any idea of what is the cause.
> ...


Hi Norman,

We have the same problem. It is coming off the black rubber seal, however, if your GRP front gets polished as much as ours does, the black marks will just wipe off with a damp cloth. :wink:

Back to the OPs window rubbers, as mentioned, a very light dusting of talc, french chalk, etc, does the trick.

I did use a light coating of silcone grease on the car's rubber door seals that were becoming a bit dry, and that worked a treat.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jock,

Many thanks for that, all I wanted to know.

Norman.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Roger and I would like to say No problem


----------

